
Show HN: CyFHIR – A Neo4j plugin for handling HL7 FHIR data - MatthewFrisby
https://github.com/Optum/CyFHIR
======
MatthewFrisby
Hey all, I'm one of the developers on this project and I wanted to put it out
here for you all to see. As the title says, this is CyFHIR, a Neo4j plugin for
loading, handling, querying, and rebuilding FHIR formatted data. Currently we
are in our early stages but we are already making some good progress towards
algorithmically mapping resources. We plan on implementing FHIR specific
implementations within Neo4j via this plugin such as SDC's Adaptive
Questionnaires:
[http://build.fhir.org/ig/HL7/sdc/adaptive.html](http://build.fhir.org/ig/HL7/sdc/adaptive.html)
Clinical Decision Support Hooks: [https://cds-hooks.hl7.org/1.0/](https://cds-
hooks.hl7.org/1.0/) and new features such as patient similarity indexing or
deterministic care pathways. This is our first large open source project so
feel free to reach out to us about anything at all!

